# Perminent mounting ntfs device



## Asset (Apr 2, 2009)

Ok, I am really sorry if this is already solved , I can't seem to understand or I'm not looking in the right area to find my answers. I wanted to mount my ntfs hdd perminately. I got ntfs-3g installed and it mounts fine, but its not perminate. If I do add it to my /etc/fstab...is this correct  /dev/ad9s1  ntfs-3g  rw  0 0 ? And it still don't work even if I added that line in the fstab. The other thing is how do I automount my usb flash drive. I don't see the icon on the desktop which I want. Yes I have hald installed and I also edit the policykit.conf file, still no icon .  Can someone please tell me step by step how this works. I'm REALLY NEW TO FREEBSD SORRY 

Btw: I'm using FreeBSD Xfce4.....much appreciated


----------



## ale (Apr 2, 2009)

Try reading this /usr/ports/sysutils/fusefs-ntfs/files/README.FreeBSD


----------



## Asset (Apr 2, 2009)

Thank-you I'll let you know what happens


----------



## Asset (Apr 2, 2009)

@ale I try my best following the intructions inside /usr/ports/sysutils/fusefs-ntfs/files/README.FreeBSD now I think my messed up bad  I can't get back to my desktop it's stuck saying my /etc/fstab can't load. Is there a way to get console like ms-dos? I tried all the options on the bootup selections and I can't enter my /etc/fstab to edit it.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 2, 2009)

Boot to single user mode... Then:


```
# fsck
# mount -u /
# mount -a -t ufs
```
Remove the offending line from /etc/fstab, reboot


----------



## Asset (Apr 2, 2009)

Omg thank-you so much....:f


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 2, 2009)

Additional pointers:
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=2458


----------



## Asset (Apr 2, 2009)

Thank-you for the helpful link I'll let you know if it helps.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 2, 2009)

Actually meant this one:
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=3077


----------



## Asset (Apr 3, 2009)

Ok, I tried reading what "ale" suggested and yes its a good read, but I am really new to FreeBSD. I know what is symlink is..still, I don't understand how to create or set it up to use it. Can someone please teach me step by step...PLEASE? Much appriated...maybe I'm too young and dumb for FreeBSD


----------



## ale (Apr 3, 2009)

This should do what you need.


```
mv /sbin/mount_ntfs /sbin/mount_ntfs.orig && \
ln -s /usr/local/bin/ntfs-3g /sbin/mount_ntfs
```

Just copy and paste both lines in a xterm window.


----------



## Asset (Apr 4, 2009)

Thank-you again "ale", I recently I uninstalled fusefs-ntfs and now I've encounter another problem  I can't reinstall it again. This is the error I get now   " fusefs-kmod-0.3.9.p1.20080208_5 requires the userland sources to be installed. Set SRC_BASE if it is not in /usr/src " Yes I read the post abou this on the other section, but my stupidity was unable to understand...."so sad" PLEASE HELP!!!


----------



## ale (Apr 4, 2009)

Assuming you are running GENERIC, try running as root _sysinstall_.
Then go to Configure->Distributions->src->all->Exit->ok then select your preferred method.


----------



## Asset (Apr 4, 2009)

Dam..."ale"...I LOVE YOU!! Thank-you so much!!!


----------



## Asset (Apr 4, 2009)

Ok, ale I followed your instructions as best as I can, but now when I try to access my hdd my comp. freezes. Thank-you to all that tries to help me


----------



## ale (Apr 4, 2009)

Try booting into single user mode pressing 4 on the boot menu.
Then run
	
	



```
fsck -p
mount - /
mount -at ufs
```
Comment the line you've added in /etc/fstab and type reboot.
Comment also the fuse related things in /etc/rc.conf

Do you see any message when it freeze?


----------



## Asset (Apr 6, 2009)

Ok, sorry ale been very busy with school,wedding, and etc.  I have tried what you told me. The funny thing is when my hdds are mounted I can access 1 of it, but when I try to access the other my whole pc freezes, forcing me to press the reset or power button . Btw on reboot it can't get back its stuck again . This is what I have on my fstab   /dev/ad14s1             /mnt/Misc-Reg   ntfs-3g rw,late         0       0
is that correct?. Thanx so much for trying to help me


----------



## ale (Apr 6, 2009)

Asset said:
			
		

> This is what I have on my fstab   /dev/ad14s1             /mnt/Misc-Reg   ntfs-3g rw,late         0       0
> is that correct?.


Do you mean that this is line line you have *added*? The freezess start after adding that line (and fusefs-*)?
Try commenting it and check if everything is working normally.


----------



## Asset (Apr 6, 2009)

Yes this is the line I added in my fstab. If I don't comment the line I don't get back..I'm stuck and have to goto single user and do the command to comment it, to get back to regular. But now I don't freeze I'm ok thanx to you . I can't have it automount on boot?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 6, 2009)

Isn't it supposed to be ntfs instead of ntfs-3g?
http://forums.freebsd.org/showpost.php?p=18502&postcount=15


----------



## Asset (Apr 6, 2009)

Thank-you "Dutch" I give it a go and let you know


----------



## Asset (Apr 6, 2009)

Ok it works for now thank-you both of you for helping me. Sometimes it would still freeze, but when I restart its good...idk.... I guess its good for now...THANK-YOU again both of you


----------

